# Getting on the wait list - Martell Knives



## Dave Martell (Nov 5, 2013)

I've had a few questions sent to me recently asking if I would accept another name onto my wait list, the answer was yes! 

If you're looking at getting on the list for a Martell knife it's easy....just send me a message and it's done. No payment is required until it's time to start work - 50% down - then the remainder when the knife is complete.

Thanks for your interest! :thumbsup:

Dave


----------

